# Help - Instructor crisis!



## Annagain (31 March 2016)

I'm organising a camp at Stockland Lovell for my riding club the week after next. We were due to be bringing an instructor from home but her mum is ill and she can't go away overnight so I need to find an instructor asap. Preferably to do XC but can swap others round if not. 

Jo May, Jo Roberts and Alaina Webster can't do it. We've already got Natalie Passmore booked. We've used Richard Ayre in the past who's great for the novices but some of our more capable riders feel he's too cautious and won't let them do the fences they need to to be ready for the season at novice / intermediate. 

Have had Sarah Thorne recommended but we had a Sarah instructor a few years ago when we went and we weren't too impressed (she wanted to do stable management with a bunch of 40+ year olds who had owned horses for about 160 years between them rather than teach the show jumping she was booked for, I think as it was raining!). I'm almost certain her surname WASN'T Thorne but I'm cautious. I wasn't organising then so don't have the details. 

Can anybody vouch for Sarah Thorne or recommend someone else if not? Anna someone is another name I've been given? If you could PM me contact details that would be even better - panicking a bit now!


----------



## ihatework (31 March 2016)

Will message you


----------



## Annagain (1 April 2016)

Thanks for the PMs have established Sarah Thorne ISN'T the same one we had before. She's all booked. I'm very relieved and looking forward to it now.


----------

